
Express NPM module has 292 dependencies - zaksoup
https://medium.com/friendship-dot-js/i-peeked-into-my-node-modules-directory-and-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next-b89f63d21558#.qebco48rc
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12235789),
which was posted earlier. We'll leave the original title on that one since
it's satire.

